# New lathe



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Received my new Jet lathe last week and have been practicing every chance I get. Definitely a learning curve but sure enjoying it. I had decided that the first lure I was going to begin making was an imitation of a Phillips crippled killer. Its a small top water bait with propellers on both ends. One of my favorite lures to throw and deadly on smallies when they are active on top. 

Was wondering how you guys sharpen your lathe tools? How quick do they dull up and need sharpened?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

They are a bunch of fun, but this weather is killing me! I have to run mine outside since I don't have a shop. I believe the tools can be sharpened on a common grinder stone....not too often is needed either I would think. Good luck and post some pics of your work!


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

ShutUpNFish, I will post some pics after I have practiced on a few. I am actually doing great with the lathe and your right it is lots of fun. However my painting talents leave a lot to be desired. Most of the lures I see done by the guys on this board are just incredible. Awesome work!! But I am enjoying it and it will definitely be a good hobby during the winter months.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Depending on the material you are turning your tools will need to be touched up at least each time you get started (or finished). Try using a diamond hone &#8230; http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...p-Diamond-MiniHone-Sharpening-Stone-Fine.aspx . For &#8216;grinding&#8217; there are several methods. This needs to be done carefully or you will do more harm than good. The simplest method to get a reliable edge is a slow speed 8&#8221; grinder and the &#8216;Wolverine grinding jig&#8217; http://www.woodcraft.com/Search2/Search.aspx?query=wolverine grinding jig 
I found a copy of this system on line and can be made from plywood for a couple of bucks. I would strongly recommend you at least have someone give you a quick lesson before you need to buy new tools. If you have not jumped in with both feet on tools and are looking for a simple way to turn almost anything take a look at &#8230; http://www.woodchuck-tools.com/ I have a couple of them, along with about 18 &#8216;standard tools. The Woodchuck is the simplest tool I have ever used. 

Do a good turn daily &#8230;

Jeff


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

WillyB2 
How quick do they dull up and need sharpened? 
if you cut wood and the cuting tools is sharp you have nice smood surfice,if it get doul you get ruf cut,the tools is not cuting but riping the material,shorpen the tools with grainer.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

socdad thanks for the tips and the links. I will definitely look into them. I had bought a cheap set of tools off ebay simply because I did not know what I needed. HappySnag, I will definitely pay attention to the cut. Thanks for the tip. I am officially hooked!!!!!


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

socdad, the Woodchuck Pen Pro is on order. Can't wait to try it out. Thanks again for the info!!


----------



## richard j (Jun 13, 2011)

willyb2, if you are just turning wood the tools will stay sharp for quite some time. you can get carbide turning tools that will stay sharp for a long time but you need diamond stones or a "green wheel" to sharpen them on. 

if you want some help with using the lathe i can help you out. i took machine trades in school and a buddy has a machine shop here in town. pm me your number and i'll be glad to give you a call and help you out.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Just saw you note about the Pen Pro ... How do you like it? I have it's 'big brother' the bowl pro ... goes through wood faster & cleaner than any other tool on my work bench.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

socdad, I love the Pen Pro, just don't have anytime right now to get in my "room" and do some turning and painting. Just to much going on right now plus headed north to ontario on friday. Taking some of my topwaters I made and hoping the smallies like them.


----------

